# circumcision and concealed penis 'buried penis'



## anne mtl

Hi everyone, i have 3 boys:

18 year old = not circumcised = no problems

10 year old = circumcised = partial buried penis

8 month old = circumcised = totally buried penis

my 8 month old son was circumcised at 14 days and now at 8 months, he has a buried penis. i've researched on this and many seem to blame circumcision. i was wondering if i should get surgery to fix that. he has no infections or problems urinating. some say that he will grow out of it but my 10 year old never grew out of it.... my 18 year old feels really bad for his little brothers and told me i should have never did had them circumcised and that this could affect their pride enormously. i feel awful. i'm pregnant with another boy and i don't want him circumcised but my husband wants circumcision done anyway, i guess because he wants equality between them.... has anyone been through this? has anyone had surgery to correct a buried penis? or has anyone's child grown out of this situation?


----------



## tropicana

the phrase, two wrongs don't make a right, comes to mind.

i'm assuming your 18 year old was from a previous relationship?

i think your research is correct, that circumcision can contribute to a buried penis.

keep finding out more about circumcision, and you may find that you are more and more sure you don't want to do this to your next child.


----------



## anne mtl

thanks for your post tropicana. my 18 year old and my 10 year old are from my previous relationship. my 3rd and almost 4th sons are from my current relationship. i wish i could go back in time and change this because now i feel that i have to fix this problem i caused for both my sons.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

There is no way you should risk the son you are pg with now. Odds are extremely high that he will also suffer from buried penis and yes circ is to blame for the other 2. You need to bring out your mama bear and tell your ds that no you will not consent. Obviously none of your boys genitals are going to match and it is silly to even think they will.


----------



## bandgeek

Does your 18 year old feel comfortable talking about this with your husband? Maybe he can explain what it's like to be intact, how it doesn't matter if they all "match" or not, how the buried penis is not worth the risk of the surgery, etc. Maybe hearing it from another adult man (even a young one) will help him understand.


----------



## McGucks

My son is almost two years old and also has an inverted penis. The doctor showed us how it is buried under a "fat pad." If you gently press the fat pad, his very typical penis pops right out. He said that they often resolve over time.

I asked about this on MDC when he was first born and got a whole lot of responses (some pretty nasty...I am new to the natural community and just didn't know that not circ'ing was an option) about how it was because he was circumcised. We have pictures from when he was an a thin infant who had been circ'd. Those pictures show a very clearly NOT inverted penis. It was only after he put on lots of weight from EBF that the inversion occurred.

It would not occur to me to get surgery to "fix" the inversion, in part because it may fix itself over time, and in part because, yes, I do regret having him circ'd in the first place and don't want to change anything else about him.

I would ask all posters to be compassionate (or at least not unkind and critical) to OP about this. What's done is done, and the research on penile inversion and circumcision is NOT conclusive.

We do the best we know with the information we have at the time; when we know better, we might make different choices. Of course, I understand and respect the reasons MDC is anti-circ., but some religious and traditions are present in some people's lives.

As far as "matching": women's vulvas don't match. Why do people compare penises so much? Hmm.


----------



## motherhendoula

I agree with Caedensmommy - i too have one circd boy from my first marriage and one intact from my current marriage - while i have no help OP for buried penis or what caused it - i wanted to give you a great line from my very own DH . Initially he wasnt sure whether we should circ or not - because he was and my older son was and didnt we want this new little boy to 'match' the other men in the family???? To which my DH replied - "well its not like we take our pants down in family pictures - " I mean really - how will anyone know if they match or not???


----------



## McGucks

Quote:
Originally Posted by *motherhendoula* 


> To which my DH replied - "well its not like we take our pants down in family pictures - " I mean really - how will anyone know if they match or not???


----------



## MommyofNRM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caedenmomma*
> 
> My son is almost two years old and also has an inverted penis. The doctor showed us how it is buried under a "fat pad." If you gently press the fat pad, his very typical penis pops right out. He said that they often resolve over time.
> 
> I asked about this on MDC when he was first born and got a whole lot of responses (some pretty nasty...I am new to the natural community and just didn't know that not circ'ing was an option) about how it was because he was circumcised. We have pictures from when he was an a thin infant who had been circ'd. Those pictures show a very clearly NOT inverted penis. It was only after he put on lots of weight from EBF that the inversion occurred.
> 
> It would not occur to me to get surgery to "fix" the inversion, in part because it may fix itself over time, and in part because, yes, I do regret having him circ'd in the first place and don't want to change anything else about him.
> 
> I would ask all posters to be compassionate (or at least not unkind and critical) to OP about this. What's done is done, and the research on penile inversion and circumcision is NOT conclusive.
> 
> We do the best we know with the information we have at the time; when we know better, we might make different choices. Of course, I understand and respect the reasons MDC is anti-circ., but some religious and traditions are present in some people's lives.
> 
> As far as "matching": women's vulvas don't match. Why do people compare penises so much? Hmm.


This describes my son EXACTLY! I came searching for info on circumcision after several people told me my son didn't look normal and stumbled upon mdc. I've learned so much and have begun doing better for my family. While I can't go back in time and change what I did to my baby, I will absolutely not make the mistake again. When you know better, you do better. My son gained a lot of weight around 3 or 4 months and developed a "fat pad" and his penis became introverted. He will be 2 next month and there's been no change. Aside from being introverted, some skin reattached to the head and when we started seeing a new pedi, he assumed ds was uncircumcised. He has not recommended anything and says it will eventually fix itself. It's purely cosmetic. Now I just hope and pray that it does fix itself and not hurt/cause embarrassment to my son as a teen and adult.


----------



## Cande Hadlock

I have a Chunky Autistic 6 yr old and *finally* got the doctors to look at his inverted penis and really believe there was something wrong. His testes have not dropped either. He was circumcised.

I have a 12 yr old also circumcised has no problems whatsoever. I don't know if this helps anyone but I feel better.


----------



## Frankly Speaking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anne mtl*
> 
> my 8 month old son was circumcised at 14 days and now at 8 months, he has a buried penis. i've researched on this and many seem to blame circumcision. i was wondering if i should get surgery to fix that. he has no infections or problems urinating. some say that he will grow out of it but my 10 year old never grew out of it.... my 18 year old feels really bad for his little brothers and told me i should have never did had them circumcised and that this could affect their pride enormously. i feel awful. i'm pregnant with another boy and i don't want him circumcised but my husband wants circumcision done anyway, i guess because he wants equality between them.... has anyone been through this? has anyone had surgery to correct a buried penis? or has anyone's child grown out of this situation?


I'm going to try to explain what has happened by "painting" a picture with words. I hope I can explain it well enough.

The penis is suspended by what some would call "ligaments." Imagine these as "ropes" attached to the pubic bone and to the penis near the glans. They are stretchy ropes and when they are doing their job, they pull the penis back near the body. This is for "climate control." It helps keep the penis warm in the winter and cool in the summer. These "ropes" also control the testicles and pull them back and forth. You've probably seen this yourself with your husband or lovers.

During a circumcision, sometimes these "ropes" are cut and reattach leaving them short. Being shortened, they pull on the penis too much and pull it back into the pubic mound essentially "burying" it in the fat pad over the pubic bone.

When men go in for "penis enlargement" procedures, part of the surgery is to cut these "ropes" allowing more of the penis to come out.

It is unlikely that your son will grow out of this. These "ropes" are not stretchy. If you pull on a penis, you will be able to pull it out a bit but then you reach a very definite stopping point. That stopping point is the limit of the "ropes."

Now, if any of your sons is concerned about it, as adults, they will be able to get the surgery to "cut the ropes" and the full potential of their penis will be available.

Frank


----------



## amandabc

*circumcision and buried penis*

My son is 10 years old. He just had surgery to correct his congenital buried penis. I too was told through the years by pediatricians that it would correct itself by the time he hit puberty. Doctors told me he just needed to lose weight. While true that his weight did not help matters, those doctors were completely WRONG. If you have a child with a buried penis, please do not wait for it to correct its self. The longer his penis is unexposed the more the skin of the penis will be damaged. His surgeon told me that his circumcision most definitely played a part in his penis retracting, due to it not being done in the exact spot that it should have. He has been in a tremendous amount of pain, no one could have prepared me for this. I just wanted to tell our story, so that others get the real picture. Doctors DO NOT always know what is best and they definitely did my child a HUGE disservice by assuming his weight was the only factor. This is an awful thing for anyone to have to go through, especially a child. Personally, knowing what I know now, I would never opt for circumcision and will beg my children to not have my one day grandsons circumsized.


----------



## hakunangovi

Hugs to you and your son. I hope he heals up fast.

Thank you for posting your story. It highlights what the doctors consistently DON'T tell us - That circumcision has many inherent risks and always causes damage. I find the almost universal denial that circumcision causes both physiological and psychological issues, often for life, to be one of the most incredibly unethical aspects of our North American medical community. Every one of those doctors swore an oath "First, do no harm".


----------



## philomom

Just chiming in that circumcision has many risks and some of these may not show up until a child grows old enough to be considering a sexual future.

I teach preschool, one of the little fellows I teach may have to have three corrective surgeries for a botched circ. He's only 2, his penis is not even the size of my thumb. How will this turn out for his grown up self? I shudder to think.


----------

